# 2008 LTD LT150 bindings



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

The most horrid pieces of sh!t ive ever had the displeasure of using.
these things fall apart almost every time i use them. 

DON'T BUY LTD!!!


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow you just saved my ass I was just deciding between a set of LTD bindings and targas then i read this. man thanks you are a life saver.


wow, next you are going to tell me dont buy a DAEWOO arent you? this cant be a serious thread. im really sorry if you had the misfortune of being silly enough to buy LTD products. I think most of the forum is educated enough not to. but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

oops sorry for the double post


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

In a desperate attempt to counter Dawg's scathing sarcasm, I'll just respond by saying that LTD is a price point product and not high quality. Now that you know, you can drop the extra pennies for a quality part.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

What was wrong with your LTD bindings? I owned LTD bindings when I first started out and on a budget. Used them for two seasons and they held up fine. Granted they don't have nearly the adjustability nor the responsiveness of any of the bindings I had afterwards, but for beginners on a budget, they weren't all the bad.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

DC5R said:


> What was wrong with your LTD bindings? I owned LTD bindings when I first started out and on a budget. Used them for two seasons and they held up fine. Granted they don't have nearly the adjustability nor the responsiveness of any of the bindings I had afterwards, but for beginners on a budget, they weren't all the bad.


she clearly states in the OP that they fell apart..


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got a pair of LTD bindings that are from 2002 and they still work just fine. I haven't ridden them since 2006, but they've probably got 30+ days of use on em and never had any problems. I still use them as my jump around in the grass and practice pressing during the summer bindings.

My son used a pair of LTD bindings last year for 16 days and they looked nearly brand new at the beginning of this season...He'd still be using them, but they don't fit his new boots.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> she clearly states in the OP that they fell apart..


Sorry, but I can't believe bindings just fall apart. Yes, LTD bindings are a price point product, but for them to simply disintegrate...


----------

